# Mi scusi, ma le do del Lei o del tu?



## bieq

Ciao a tutti,

Quando per la prima volta incontro una persona che è più grande di me in termini di età e a cui allora io devo dare rispetto, la domanda che devo farle è la seguente, vero?

*Mi scusi, ma le do del Lei o del tu?*
*Mi scusi, ma *la/lo tratto da Lei o da tu? (Da o Di, che preposizione devo usare?)*

**La* se sto parlando con una donna e *Lo* se sto parlando con un uomo, vero? O sarebbe sempre *La* in ogni caso?

Grazie mille a chi risponderà.

Bieq


----------



## federicoft

bieq said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Quando per la prima volta incontro una persona che è più grande di me in termini di età e a cui allora io devo dare rispetto, la domanda che devo farle è la seguente, vero?
> 
> *Mi scusi, ma le do del Lei o del tu?*
> *Mi scusi, ma *la/lo tratto da Lei o da tu? (Da o Di, che preposizione devo usare?)*
> 
> **La* se sto parlando con una donna e *Lo* se sto parlando con un uomo, vero? O sarebbe sempre *La* in ogni caso?
> 
> Grazie mille a chi risponderà.
> 
> Bieq



Ciao Bieq.
Da un punto di vista linguistico la formulazione più naturale potrebbe essere: _preferisce che le dia del tu o del lei?_ indifferentemente ad un uomo o una donna.

Nella pratica, non è una domanda che generalmente si pone. Quando si è insicuri su quale forma sia più opportuna si utilizza il "lei", l'invito ad utilizzare il "tu" arriverà eventualmente dal proprio interlocutore.


----------



## Necsus

Be', a me è capitato più di una volta di chiedere "possiamo darci del tu (,vero)?" per velocizzare la pratica.


----------



## Holymaloney

Necsus said:


> Be', a me è capitato più di una volta di chiedere "possiamo darci del tu (,vero)?" per velocizzare la pratica.


 
...anch'io dico sempre così ma a volte mi hanno risposto '..._preferirei di no_...'  (e ci rimango troppo male)


----------



## Gianfry

Holymaloney said:


> ...anch'io dico sempre così ma a volte mi hanno risposto '..._preferirei di no_...'  (e ci rimango troppo male)


Oddio, dev'essere terribile! 
Io sono troppo prudente per rischiare una botta in fronte di questo tipo 
Per il resto, sono d'accordo con federicoft.


----------



## Necsus

Holymaloney said:


> ...anch'io dico sempre così ma a volte mi hanno risposto '..._preferirei di no_...'  (e ci rimango troppo male)


Immagino. Ma chiaramente lo si chiede quando si ha la sensazione che la risposta sarà positiva, per eliminare l'ultimo diaframma di formalità, insomma. Poi può anche capitare di avere una risposta negativa, certo...


----------



## Yulan

Ciao a tutti 

Peggio è quando ti danno "del tu" senza nemmeno chiedere se possono farlo!


----------



## ursu-lab

bieq said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Quando per la prima volta incontro una persona che è più grande di me in termini di età e a cui allora io devo dare rispetto, la domanda che devo farle è la seguente, vero?
> 
> *Mi scusi, ma le do del Lei o del tu?*
> *Mi scusi, ma *la/lo tratto da Lei o da tu? (Da o Di, che preposizione devo usare?)*  questa frase è comunque sbagliata perché è un calco dallo spagnolo ("tratar de usted"), *non *è italiano
> 
> **La* se sto parlando con una donna e *Lo* se sto parlando con un uomo, vero?  no O sarebbe sempre *La* in ogni caso? Se dai del "lei" a una persona, in generale anche il pronome diretto dovrebbe essere femminile. Per es. : "*la *prego di essere breve e conciso" (anche riferito a un uomo)
> 
> Grazie mille a chi risponderà.
> 
> Bieq


----------



## dub82

Io sinceramente non mi pongo il problema. Dipende molto da come nasce la conversazione e da come si evolve.
A volte si finisce dal Lei al Tu in due secondi, con naturalezza. 
Non mi piace chiedere, lo trovo boh.. una forzatura.


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche io. Sai, per noi giovani è una cosa normale dare del tu a tutti. Poi, se trovi la persona anzianotta che si offende, pazienza...


----------



## bieq

Grazie per il tuo aiuto e la tua risposta. Comunque, potrebbe dirsi anche in questo caso "*Le *prego di essere..." invece di "*La *prego di essere..."? 

Grazie ancora,

B.


----------



## olaszinho

bieq said:


> Grazie per il tuo aiuto e la tua risposta. Comunque, potrebbe dirsi anche in questo caso "*Le *prego di essere..." invece di "*La *prego di essere..."?
> 
> Grazie ancora,
> 
> B.



NO. 

La è accusativo = pregare qualcuno, quindi La prego. Altro esempio col verbo salutare: La saluto= saluto Lei
Le è dativo = dare, offrire, ecc a qualcuno = Le do; Le offro, ecc.


----------



## bieq

Capito, grazie mille!


----------



## Explorer41

Buona sera!

Mi desta la curiosità... 



dub82 said:


> Io sinceramente non mi pongo il problema. Dipende molto da come nasce la conversazione e da come si evolve.
> A volte si finisce dal Lei al Tu in due secondi, con naturalezza.
> Non mi piace chiedere, lo trovo boh.. una forzatura.



Che situazione sono così formali che l'uso di 'Lei' è necessario?

Ad esempio, due uomini che non si conoscono (poniamo, circa trent'anni) si sono incontrati per caso nella strada. Tutti e due hanno bisogno di aspettare qualcose e ora si conversono. Se si conversino nella lingua Russa, dovrebbero necessariamente darsi del pronome formale ("вы"). Ma se conversono nell'Italiano, che sono i pronomi personali ammissibile nella situazione?

Grazie per l'attenzione!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Ex.

Anche in italiano, la forma che viene spontanea è quella del "lei", poi -- com'è stato detto -- data la relativamente giovane età (trent'anni), è probabile che uno dei due passi direttamente (o chieda di passare) al "tu". Ma comunque è una questione molto sottile e complessa, in cui convergono fattori culturali, sociali, ecc. La differenza fra l'uso dei cosiddetti pronomi della solidarietà (tu, T6I, tu francese, du, ecc.) e quelli della non solidarietà (Lei, B6I, vous, Sie, ecc.) non a caso è uno dei capitoli più affascinanti della sociolinguistica. 

Cari saluti (e un saluto al Njevskii Prospekt, per favore)

GS


----------



## Mutti57

Explorer41 said:


> Buona sera!
> 
> Mi desta la curiosità...
> 
> 
> 
> Che situazione sono così formali che l'uso di 'Lei' è necessario?
> 
> Ad esempio, due uomini che non si conoscono (poniamo, circa trent'anni) si sono incontrati/si incontrano per caso nella/in o per la strada. Tutti e due hanno bisogno di aspettare qualcose)stanno aspettando qualcosa  e (ora) si conversono) mettono a conversare . Se (si) conversassero (nella lingua) in  Russo, dovrebbero necessariamente (darsi del) usare il pronome formale ("вы"). Ma se conversassero (nell') in Italiano, (che)quali sono i pronomi personali ammissibili nella/ in questa situazione?
> 
> Grazie per l'attenzione!



Ciao Explorer,

complimenti per il tuo italiano Parlassi io così bene il russo... Mi sono permessa di fare qualche piccola correzione al tuo testo. Spero di non averti offeso/a


----------



## zone noire

Explorer41 said:


> Ad esempio, due uomini che non si conoscono (poniamo, circa trent'anni) si sono incontrati per caso nella strada. Tutti e due hanno bisogno di aspettare qualcose e ora si conversono. Se si conversino nella lingua Russa, dovrebbero necessariamente darsi del pronome formale ("вы"). Ma se conversono nell'Italiano, che sono i pronomi personali ammissibile nella situazione?



Io penso che molto incida anche la zona di appartenenza, nel nord dItalia il "lei" sarebbe predominante mentre al centro Italia (Marche, Umbria e soprattutto Abruzzo) darsi del tu fra persone della stessa età é la cosa più naturale, anche se ci si incontra per la prima volta.


----------



## federicoft

Secondo me tra due sconosciuti che si incontrano per la strada l'unica forma plausibile è il "lei". Ci sono molti contesti in cui possano nascere ambiguità, ma questo mi sembra proprio uno dei pochi che ne sono privi.


----------



## zone noire

federicoft said:


> Secondo me tra due sconosciuti che si incontrano per la strada l'unica forma plausibile è il "lei". Ci sono molti contesti in cui possano nascere ambiguità, ma questo mi sembra proprio uno dei pochi che ne sono privi.



Ti dico per certo (e per esperienza) che nelle zone da me citate sarebbe alto il rischio di essere visto dall'altro interlocutore come una persona un po' snob, a meno che non riconosca dall'accento che non sei di quelle parti


----------



## gc200000

E' corretto quanto afferma zona nera.

Aggiungo che se i due sconosciuti hanno 20-25 anni è normalissimo il "tu".


----------



## Meruzio

Dare del Tu o del Lei è molto più che semplicemente formale... è comunicare un modo, un metodo, è la lente dalla quale si legge il mondo...
 E del Voi... cosa dite?... e del Loro?...:  -Vogliano le Loro eccellenze illustrissime rispondere di grazia...-


----------



## federicoft

zone noire said:


> Ti dico per certo (e per esperienza) che nelle zone da me citate sarebbe alto il rischio di essere visto dall'altro interlocutore come una persona un po' snob, a meno che non riconosca dall'accento che non sei di quelle parti



Vivo in una delle zone da te citate e continuo a ritenere che tra due adulti che non si conoscono la forma di preferenza sia il "lei". 
Il "tu" tra sconosciuti mi sembra naturale solo in alcuni casi specifici: due giovani adulti (diciamo sotto i trent'anni), due persone che pur non conoscendosi sanno di avere una condizione in comune (due colleghi di una grande azienda, due compaesani) etc.


----------



## Explorer41

Grazie a tutti!

Ho capito tre cose in questo thread:

1) Anche se la forma del "Lei" è di solito preferibile tra i sconosciuti, spesso si danno del "tu" anche fra mezzora di conservazione.

2) In Italiano, il rifiuto di darsi del "tu" significa il non volere di mantenere rapporti continui (mentre in Russo [e in Francese se sono corretto] significa il non volere di mantenere rapporti intimi). 
Ho venuto a questa conclusione perché 
   a) ho letto nel thread "Tu/Voi - manuali tecnici" il posto di Angel.Aura: "Devo dire che, sebbene mi sia chiaro che ci si rivolge prevalentemente a "voi (utenti)", io preferisco considerarmi a tu per tu con il fornitore, come se fossimo faccia a faccia e lui stesse spiegando solo a me." (in Russo l'uso del "Вы" nella conversazione orale o sctritta fra il fornitore e il utento è necessario); e perché 
   b) ho letto in siti di Internet le frasi come "ti trovi qui:" (in Russo "вы находитесь здесь:"; in Francese "vous vous trouvez ici:").

3) I giovani (< 30-35 anni) usano il "tu" molto spesso non solamente con altri giovani (come i Russi < 20-25 anni) ma anche con propriamente tutti.


infinite sadness said:


> Anche io. Sai, per noi giovani è una cosa normale dare del tu a tutti. Poi, se trovi la persona anzianotta che si offende, pazienza...


In altre parole, è la caratteristica di "Italiano dei giovani" e non dei "giovani in Italiano"?

Grazie mille, Mutti57, per le tuoi correzione! Ne ho tanta bisogna perché la mia esperienza d'Italiano è così piccola...


----------



## Meruzio

Ex,
non confonda l'uso reverenziale del Voi, con altri usi particolari che non sono di cortesia, come quello del suo esempio che è un voi associativo. Per quanto riguarda l'uso del tu o del lei nell' italiano è proprio come nel russo o nel francese...la scelta sta proprio nell'intimità del rapporto.


----------



## scriptum

Se ho ben capito tutto quello detto sopra, la scelta è solo tra "tu" e "lei"? Il "voi" reverenziale non si usa più?


----------



## Meruzio

Non c'è nessun obbligo di abbandonare il Voi... E visto che l'intitolazione della discussione è appunto: -Mi scusi, ma le do del Lei o del tu?... perché non provocatoriamente del Voi?
L'uso del Voi oggi è regressivo visto che in molti hanno difficoltà nell'usare propriamente addirittura il Lei, resta comunque una forma della lingua italiana che, anche se socialmente delimitata, conserva un suo bel carattere.


----------



## scriptum

Meruzio said:


> Non c'è nessun obbligo di abbandonare il Voi... E visto che l'intitolazione della discussione è appunto: -Mi scusi, ma le do del Lei o del tu?... perché non provocatoriamente del Voi?
> L'uso del Voi oggi è regressivo visto che in molti hanno difficoltà nell'usare propriamente addirittura il Lei, resta comunque una forma della lingua italiana che, anche se socialmente delimitata, conserva un suo bel carattere.


Vuol dire che "voi" non ha lo stesso significato come "lei"? Qual è dunque la differenza tra le due parole?


----------



## fabinn

federicoft said:


> Secondo me tra due sconosciuti che si incontrano per la strada l'unica forma plausibile è il "lei".


mmmm, non fra due trentenni, almeno non dalle mie parti. Tra persone giovani il lei è considerato una cosa "da vecchi", snob, o comunque da usare con la generazione più anziana (e molte volte neanche con quella). Il tu viene molto più naturale, fin da subito. E pensare che mio padre dava del lei a tutti i suoi colleghi di lavoro, anche quelli che conosceva da 20 anni e con cui divideva l'ufficio.... proprio il caso di dire "altri tempi"!


----------



## Meruzio

scriptum said:


> Vuol dire che "voi" non ha lo stesso significato come "lei"? Qual è dunque la differenza tra le due parole?


La differenza tra le due "persone" di cortesia è sottile come un foglio di carta... di carta scritta, é tutta letteraria, il Voi è italiano: il Boccacio, Dante, il Machiavelli usavano il Voi... Il Lei è spagnoleggiante, importato dagli spagnoli nel periodo in cui erano stati "padroni" in Italia...
Consideriamo poi che il Lei è di genere femminile, mentre il Voi è decisamente più virile... e a volte può meritar ancora il tratteggiare le differenze .


----------



## scriptum

Meruzio said:


> La differenza tra le due "persone" di cortesia è sottile come un foglio di carta... di carta scritta, é tutta letteraria, il Voi è italiano: il Boccacio, Dante, il Machiavelli usavano il Voi... Il Lei è spagnoleggiante, importato dagli spagnoli nel periodo in cui erano stati "padroni" in Italia...
> Consideriamo poi che il Lei è di genere femminile, mentre il Voi è decisamente più virile... e a volte può meritar ancora il tratteggiare le differenze .


Hmmm. Adesso sono confuso più che mai.
Se qualcuno bussa alla mia porta, che cosa devo dire: "prego si accomodi"? "Prego accomodatevi"? Quale sarà la differenza dal punto di vista del visitatore?
Che cosa penserà se uso l'una o l'altra frase?


----------



## Meruzio

Per Lei/Voi che differenza fa?


----------



## scriptum

Meruzio said:


> Per Lei/Voi che differenza fa?


E' quello che vorrei capire.


----------



## federicoft

Meruzio said:


> La differenza tra le due "persone" di cortesia è sottile come un foglio di carta... di carta scritta, é tutta letteraria, il Voi è italiano: il Boccacio, Dante, il Machiavelli usavano il Voi... Il Lei è spagnoleggiante, importato dagli spagnoli nel periodo in cui erano stati "padroni" in Italia...
> Consideriamo poi che il Lei è di genere femminile, mentre il Voi è decisamente più virile... e a volte può meritar ancora il tratteggiare le differenze .



Direi che non serve rendere le cose ai nostri colleghi stranieri più complicate di quanto non lo siano già da sole.
In italiano contemporaneo sovraregionale l'unico pronome di cortesia è il "lei". Il "voi" è obsoleto e sopravvive in alcuni usi regionali.
E, non c'è bisogno di dirlo, il "lei" è italiano, non "spagnoleggiante" o "meno virile", suvvia.


----------



## fabinn

scriptum said:


> Se qualcuno bussa alla mia porta, che cosa devo dire: "prego si accomodi"? "Prego accomodatevi"? Quale sarà la differenza dal punto di vista del visitatore? Che cosa penserà se uso l'una o l'altra frase?


Personalmente, e penso di esprimere anche il pensiero di chi abita nel mio territorio, il "Prego si accomodi" è quello che uno si aspetta di sentire, e che in pratica è usato. Se uno dice "Prego, accomodatevi", io penso questo: o lo fa per distinguersi dal modo comune (per darsi un tono), o lo fa perché è di origine meridionale (dove è ancora usato, almeno credo), o ancora per fare il burlone . A parte gli scherzi, penso che voglia sfoggiare una conoscenza aulica dell'italiano, letteraria, d'altri tempi, ma certamente ormai lontana dall'uso colloquiale. Comunque mi divertirebbe sicuramente!


----------



## Necsus

scriptum said:


> Hmmm. Adesso sono confuso più che mai.
> Se qualcuno bussa alla mia porta, che cosa devo dire: "prego si accomodi"? "Prego accomodatevi"? Quale sarà la differenza dal punto di vista del visitatore?
> Che cosa penserà se uso l'una o l'altra frase?


Se scegli la seconda, se il visitatore è solo, e se non sei in Italia meridionale, penserà probabilmente che tu abbia alzato un po' il gomito e quindi ci veda doppio...!


----------



## laurentius87

Comunque, come linea di condotta generale direi di partire dal _lei_ (a meno che non si sia ventenni coetanei...), e poi attendere che a proporre di passare al _tu_ sia l'interlocutore più anziano.

Almeno, io in genere faccio così.


----------



## scriptum

Necsus said:


> Se scegli la seconda, se il visitatore è solo, e se non sei in Italia meridionale, penserà probabilmente che tu abbia alzato un po' il gomito e quindi ci veda doppio...!


Mi sembra che comincio a capire.
Una ultima domanda. Nella "Certosa di Parma" di Stendhal l'eroe da uno schiaffo al carceriere che gli ha detto "voi" invece di "lei".
Stendhal spiega che in italiano il "voi" viene usato rivolgendosi ai servi.
E' verosimile? E' possibile che 200 anni fa il "voi" fosse stato usato per esprimere disprezzo?


----------



## ursu-lab

Non era per disprezzo, il "voi" veniva usato con un grado di formalità inferiore rispetto al "lei". Cioè, il "voi" era il pronome di cortesia più diffuso e popolare, mentre il "lei" era riservato ai "signori" (sua eccellenza, ecc.). Tutto qui.


----------



## scriptum

Molte grazie e buona notte a tutti.


----------



## shakalaka

Secondo me l'uso dipende anche dall'età, questo è un pò lo standard comune:
- Giovane con giovane informale: *Tu
*- Giovane con giovane formale: *Tu
*- Giovane con anziano: *Lei, Voi *se è molto anziano
- Anziano con giovane: *Tu
*- Anziano con sig. mezza età inf.: *Lei, *ma può capitare anche il* Tu
*- Anziano con anziano informale: *Tu
*- Anziano con anziano formale: *Voi

*ps: è comunissimo (99,9% dei casi) se tu giovane hai una conversazione con una persona anziana che non conosci, durante tutta la conversazione tu le darai del *Lei *o del *Voi*, mentre l'anziano ti darà dal primo momento del *Tu  *


----------



## ABI_666

Stessa cosa molto spesso al lavoro: il superiore dà del "Tu" ma pretende il "Lei"  

Il Voi, come dice Necsus, è obsoleto e utilizzato solo in particolare contesti regionali dell'Italia meridionale.

Tratto da un film recente ambientato in provincia di Napoli:

Signora: Buongiorno.
Tizio: Buongiorno, come sta?
Signora: Chi?
Tizio: Lei!
Signora (guardandosi attorno): Ma chi?
Tizio: Ma come... lei!
Signora (rivolgendosi al figlio): Ma con chi sta parlando??

Sicuramente è una scena fatta apposta per far ridere, però può essere indicativa


----------



## ursu-lab

Dire che il "lei" è femminile e il "voi" virile mi fa venire un brivido  e mi ricorda qualcuno di nostra conoscenza scomparso per fortuna nel 1945. Usava esattamente le stesse parole...
A parte gli scherzi (si fa per dire...), il "voi" come pronome di cortesia è regionale, praticamente dialettale, e limitato ad alcune regioni meridionali. Non è italiano standard del XXI secolo, lingua che credo sia quella che interessa a chi ha posto la domanda. 
Nell'Italia settentrionale e nel XX secolo,  lo usavano in pochissimi, ma veramente *pochissimi*, solo in zone rurali contadine per rivolgersi soprattutto ai padri (in genere padri-padroni) e ai nonni (per esprimere rispetto nei confronti delle persone anziane). Ma in città no, nemmeno negli anni '20, tranne forse nel disgraziato periodo in cui è stato ripristinato obbligatoriamente da quel tristo figuro citato all'inizio di cui la mia tastiera si rifiuta di trascrivere il nome.

Rispetto al grado di confidenza che implica il fatto di usare il "lei", io lo uso coi miei suoceri anche se li conosco da più di vent'anni. E lo stesso fanno loro con i miei, cioè con i consuoceri (famiglie di diversa provenienza: Italia settentrionale e Italia centrale, ma identico comportamento). Nel mio caso personale, si tratta più che altro di una dimostrazione di rispetto e cortesia, e non certo per mantenere le distanze. 
Un altro esempio personale: dopo aver compiuto i 30 anni, i bambini/ragazzini hanno cominciato a rivolgersi alla sottoscritta con il "lei/signora", sia al Nord che al Sud (anche in Sicilia) per chiedere l'ora, informazioni stradali o situazioni simili.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Ursu.

_... dopo aver compiuto i 30 anni, i bambini/ragazzini hanno cominciato a rivolgersi alla sottoscritta con il "lei/signora"...

_Si è trattato dei _tuoi_ trent'anni o dei _loro_?  (per la sintassi si tratterebbe dei loro)

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## Meruzio

A proposito di usi e costumi dell'Italia meridionale... diversi ed obsoleti, a quanto sembrerebbe di capire leggendo questa discussione... attenzione alla frase ascoltata in una nota trattoria del centro di Firenze, qualche giorno fa e pronunciata da un toscanissimo cameriere:
- Signore ( rivolto al distinto cliente seduto ad un tavolo singolo) la bistecca non ve la servo, l'ho finita!-
Ah ah ah...
Che si debba ritornar in Arno a risciacquar i panni ?


----------



## ursu-lab

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Ursu.
> 
> _... dopo aver compiuto i 30 anni, i bambini/ragazzini hanno cominciato a rivolgersi alla sottoscritta con il "lei/signora"...
> 
> _Si è trattato dei _tuoi_ trent'anni o dei _loro_?  (per la sintassi si tratterebbe dei loro)
> 
> Cari saluti.
> 
> GS



I miei 30 anni, ovvio...
"Aver compiuto" è infinito composto, non un verbo finito   Per la sintassi non lo so, ma per la logica, visto che un  bambino/ragazzino di anni ne ha meno di 30, il concetto mi sembrava  abbastanza chiaro 

Meruzio,  che vuoi che ti dica, evidentemente l'Italia è ancora un'espressione  geografica... Al Nord il "voi" non si usa, al centro dipende (in quella  trattoria in Toscana, perché io giuro di non averlo mai sentito a  Firenze, né a Massa, né a Lucca, né a Pisa, né a Siena, e nemmeno a  Livorno... ad Arezzo, Pistoia e Grosseto confesso di non averci mai  messo piede), a Roma no, a Napoli sì, a Trapani no, in Sardegna boh?  Ognuno fa come gli pare, del resto gli italiani sono famosi nel mondo  per questo, giusto?
Resta il fatto che nelle grammatiche della lingua italiana il pronome singolare di cortesia che viene insegnato *oggi *è  il "Lei". E gli studenti italiani e stranieri studiano su questi  libri... A un certo punto la lingua muta si evolve (e meno male...) e  bisogna pur prendere una decisione chiara seppur momentanea: quali e  quanti sono i pronomi di cortesia nell'italiano standard (non regionale o  addirittura dialettale) hic et nunc? Che senso ha dire a uno straniero  che sta imparando la nostra lingua che Machiavelli usava il "voi" rivendicandolo come la lingua delle origini e pura (chissà poi perché tutto quel che è "vecchio"/"antico" dev'essere per forza "puro", mah) da resuscitare a tutti i costi? Se  negli ultimi cinque secoli si è evoluta tutta la sfilza di parolacce usate e tramandateci da Machiavelli,  possono farlo anche gli allocutivi, no?
È  come se un italiano entrasse in un foro d'inglese e, dopo aver chiesto  informazioni sull'uso di "you", uno gli rispondesse tirando fuori la storia  del "thou" auspicando un ritorno alla scrittura di Shakespeare... 

È buffo, e allo stesso tempo triste, che si prendano ad esempio e a modello della lingua italiana dei personaggi che difendevano l'esatto contrario: sia Dante che Machiavelli erano entrambi degli  strenui difensori della modernità della lingua. E Benedetto Croce ha smesso di usare il "voi" quando il governo fascista di Benito Mussolini l'ha imposto contro il "femminile" "lei"....


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Ursu.

Sono d'accordo con te. Bel post. 

Scusami invece per il mio, assai infelice.

Cari saluti.
GS


----------



## Meruzio

Niente di ideologico per carità nella scelta dell'uso degli allocutivi... la mia era solo una notazione storiografica con una punta di leggera ironia e mi dispiace che non si sia compreso...
Tornando alla lingua non farei paragoni  impropri con l'inglese _thou, _quello è un  vero arcaismo, ma è pur sempre il pronome espressione della seconda persona singolare e non della terza, eviterei così accostamenti estemporanei che non hanno senso logico e possono solo confondere.
Il fatto è che in origine l'italiano (lingua) usava il pronome della seconda persona singolare e plurale per indicare l'interlocutore o gli interlocutori, semplicemente: io e te,  io e voi e il Voi formale veniva attribuito, metafisicamente, al singolo per indicare l'insieme di ciò che in quello veniva o si voleva rappresentato: la persona più il personaggio... sulla falsariga del plurale maiestatico della prima persona di tradizione latina.
 Ad un certo punto poi c'è l'introduzione della terza persona, del lei, se vogliamo, ancor più metafisico del Voi, Lei che  però non è una mutazione morfologica della lingua, semmai un arricchimento sintattico che paga comunque  una evidente complicazione semantica ... di ciò, c'è palese dimostrazione oggi nella pragmatica frase del cameriere fiorentino che sceglie con naturalezza il: _non ve la porto,_ invece dell'esoterico (perché come dimostra questa discussione l'uso del lei e del voi sembra fatto di religione più che di lingua) e anche meno fonetico: _non gliela porto._


----------



## scriptum

Dunque, se ho ben capito, prima di scegliere tra il tu, il voi ed il lei bisogna considerare tutta una serie di fattori storici, geografici, metafisici, psicologici e fonetici.
Non c'è da uscire pazzi?
E dire che ci sono piccoli paesi dove tutti si danno semplicemente del tu senza pensarci un secondo...


----------



## Meruzio

scriptum said:


> Dunque, se ho ben capito, prima di scegliere tra il tu, il voi ed il lei bisogna considerare tutta una serie di fattori storici, geografici, metafisici, psicologici e fonetici.
> Non c'è da uscire pazzi?
> E dire che ci sono piccoli paesi dove tutti si danno semplicemente del tu senza pensarci un secondo...



Appunto!... Ma è proprio senza pensarci un secondo che si può liberamente attribuire al nostro interlocutore il ruolo che più consideriamo consono... Tu, Lei, Voi, sono tutte allocuzioni linguisticamente corrette, i triboli sono riservati ai dubbiosi, agli indecisi, a quelli che hanno o pensano di avere lacune... Lasciamo che l'altro possa liberamente giudicare chi ha davanti...
Si osserva forse indecisione o peggio poca lucidità, nell'asciutto rapportarsi del cameriere fiorentino che dice:..._non ve la do..._ e usa la seconda persona plurale?... Le sembra forse un interloquire fuori luogo, inappropriato, obsoleto, folle?
E' quello italiano o cosa?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

scriptum said:


> Dunque, se ho ben capito, prima di scegliere tra il tu, il voi ed il lei bisogna considerare tutta una serie di fattori storici, geografici, metafisici, psicologici e fonetici.
> Non c'è da uscire pazzi?
> E dire che ci sono piccoli paesi dove tutti si danno semplicemente del tu senza pensarci un secondo...



Ciao, Script.

Quello che ci ha ricordato -- egregiamente -- Meruzio è una cosa verissima: la varietà degli allocutivi è una cosa straordinariamente interessante della nostra lingua, e di qualche altra, anche se certamente senza le sottigliezze di cui siamo capaci da noi, perlomeno noi adulti, dopo una vita passata in _questa_ comunità linguistico-culturale. Non si tratta, però, come invece sembri intenderla tu, _di considerare tutta una serie di fattori storici, geografici, metafisici, psicologici e fonetici prima di scegliere l'allocutivo da usare coll'interlocutore. _Tutte queste belle cose, i più maturi fra noi le sanno già e la scelta può essere fulminea. Ecco perché questo capitolo della linguistica è fra i più delicati per uno straniero (che evidentemente non è stato esposto a tutto quello cui siamo stati esposti noi fin dall'infanzia). E non è un caso che, qualche post fa, ho fatto riferimento alla sociolinguistica, disciplina di confine fra la sociologia e la linguistica. Roba seria. Molto.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Per quanto riguarda la spiegazione storica dell'uso di _voi/lei_ vorrei aggiungerei la mia opinione personale:

1. Sia l'uso della 2.pers. plurale che quello della 3.persona, lo troviamo anche in altre lingue, indipendentemente dalla famiglia linguistica alla qualle queste lingue appartengono. Quindi, non si tratta di un fenomeno specificamente italiano. 

2. Secondo me, nel caso di _voi_, si trattava originalmente dei casi, quando uno si rivolgeva non tanto alla _persona _ma piuttosto _all'istituzione_ (quindi tante persone "autorizzate"...) che era rappresentata o "personificata" da una persona concreta (re, principe, giudice, sindaco, rettore  ...). Per cui l'uso del plurale, incluso il "famoso" _plurale maiestatico_. 

Ecco un esempio, le parole iniziali di un diploma universitario dal 1940, per tradizione in latino: _"Nos Rector (in italiano: *Noi *Rettore) et alma ac celeberrima regiae scientiarum universitas hungarica ... "._ E' chiaro che non fu solo il rettore personalmente che decideva sull'assengazione di ciascun diploma ... 

3. Nel caso dell'uso della terza persona, ci abbiamo un aspetto in più: il proprio _rispetto/riguardo _all' istituzione (o al potere ecc.) e per coseguenza, alla persona rappresentante o "personificante". Cioè, rivolgendosi a una tale persona non si usava più solamente il _pronome *voi*_, ma si esprimeva esplicitamente il rango della persona attraverso una formula adeguata, oppure attraverso un _titolo_: altezza reale, onorevolezza, eccellenza, santità ecc...  

4. L'uso di *lei *nell'italiano mi pare una "soluzione pratica", cioè, secondo me si tratta di un _pronome _che nell'uso quottidiano semplicemente sostituisce i titoli originali (altezza, signoria, eccellenza, ...). La scelta spontanea del pronome _femminile_ si può spiegare col fatto, che i titoli storici sono generalmente (se non sempre ...) di genere femmilnile: la altezza reale, la eccellenza, la santità, ecc...


----------



## elitaliano

zone noire said:


> Io penso che molto incida anche la zona di appartenenza, nel nord dItalia il "lei" sarebbe predominante mentre al centro Italia (Marche, Umbria e soprattutto Abruzzo) darsi del tu fra persone della stessa età é la cosa più naturale, anche se ci si incontra per la prima volta.





federicoft said:


> Vivo in una delle zone da te citate e continuo a ritenere che tra due adulti che non si conoscono la forma di preferenza sia il "lei".
> Il "tu" tra sconosciuti mi sembra naturale solo in alcuni casi specifici: due giovani adulti (diciamo sotto i trent'anni), due persone che pur non conoscendosi sanno di avere una condizione in comune (due colleghi di una grande azienda, due compaesani) etc.



A margine della discussione segnalo un episodio, per me curioso e interessante.
Estate 2011, vacanze al mare nel sud delle Marche, al ridosso con l'Abruzzo.
Il giovane cameriere, con venti anni di età meno di me, si rivolgeva a me passando nella stessa conversazione dal tu al lei.
Qualcosa del tipo: "*Vuoi* altri spaghetti? *Gli*eli porto subito"
Suppongo fosse un po' di miscuglio fra calco dialettale e italiano standard"...
Marchigiani e Abruzzesi, illuminatemi voi.


----------



## Meruzio

elitaliano,
io non sono né abruzzese, né marchigiano ma nel tuo esempio ritengo che il fatto della mescolanza sia da addebitare più ai limiti personali del "giovane" che a quelli di un calco lessicale.


----------



## pizzi

Quando ho iniziato a lavorare nell'interno dell'Abruzzo sono stata molto colpita dall'uso assoluto del *tu*. Un amico emiliano che vive lì da decenni mi ha spiegato che il *Lei* è considerato poco virile, quindi se ne sono sbarazzati completamente. Non so se abbiano aspettato i dettami del tizio  citato da ursu, o se sia una convinzione senza colore politico .

Per le questioni di galateo, se a qualcuno può interessare, si aspetta che sia il superiore gerarchico a chiedere di passare al *tu*. Se la conversazone avviene tra due donne, è facoltà della più anziana.

L'inverno scorso parlavo in italiano, usando il Lei, con un anziano bracciante pugliese, che mi rispondeva in dialetto stretto, e che mi ha chiesto _A chi appartieni?_ nel senso di _Chi è tuo padre?_... A parte questo, ci siamo capiti perfettamente .


----------



## MicheleAmericano

Come straniera in Puglia, mia moglie era un può sorpresa di essere adressata nelle negozie (non tutte!) con "tu." (Plurale era sempre "voi".) Parla bene l'italiano e no sapeva se era l'uso normale. Che ne pensate?


----------



## fabinn

Penso che tua moglie sia molto giovane, o comunque abbia un aspetto molto giovanile!
Forse è per questo che tutti i negozianti si rivolgevano a lei usando il "tu"


----------



## MicheleAmericano

A 62 anni, ma di fatto sembra più giovane! Lo prendiamo quindi come complimento!


----------



## longplay

Non per essere 'cattivo', ma la diffusione del 'tu' mi piace, da un lato, ma molto meno da un altro: sempilfica le cose,ma contemporaneamente svaluta il senso
del 'tu' e le cose...si ri-complicano, di fronte a una persona che, inopinatamente, da del 'tu' non solo occasionale...


----------



## francisgranada

bieq said:


> ...  *Mi scusi, ma le do del Lei o del tu? ...*



Supponendo che la domanda (come tale) possa significare che "non mi ricordo bene se ci diamo del tu o del Lei", mi viene in mente un paradosso logico: 

Se_ di fatto_ ci diamo del tu, allora la domanda giusta dovrebbe essere "Mi scusa, ma ti do del Lei o del tu?". Se invece,_ di fatto_ ci diamo del Lei, allora va bene la formulazione originale ... (Infine, la situazione in generale non è necessariamente simmetrica: io posso dare del Lei a una persona che mi da del tu e viceversa.)


----------



## scriptum

Buongiorno a tutti,

sto scrivendo una lettera a una donna che non ho mai visto. Abbiamo scambiato un paio di messaggi, ci chiamiamo per nome.
Devo darle del lei o del tu?
Grazie!


----------



## longplay

Per non sbagliare, se ci tieni, inzia così : cara X, scrivo dantoti del tu. Spero che non ti dispiaccia.


----------



## scriptum

longplay said:


> Per non sbagliare, se ci tieni, inzia così : cara X, scrivo dantoti del tu. Spero che non ti dispiaccia.


Grazie Longplay. 
Se ho ben capito, sarebbe corretto anche darle di lei? Non le sembrerebbe strano o comico?


----------



## fabinn

scriptum said:


> Grazie Longplay.
> Se ho ben capito, sarebbe corretto anche darle di lei? Non le sembrerebbe strano o comico?


Secondo me puoi andare tranquillo con il "tu", specialmente se con questa persona intrattieni una conversazione amichevole. In effetti il "lei" sembrerebbe troppo formale in questo contesto.


----------



## violapais

zone noire said:


> Io penso che molto incida anche la zona di appartenenza, nel nord dItalia il "lei" sarebbe predominante mentre al centro Italia (Marche, Umbria e soprattutto Abruzzo) darsi del tu fra persone della stessa età é la cosa più naturale, anche se ci si incontra per la prima volta.



Io abito abbastanza al nord, o almeno mi pare ... e posso dire che non è così scontato! Ho quasi trent'anni, eppure è molto più frequente che la gente si rivolga a me dandomi del tu piuttosto che dandomi del Lei. Lo fanno sia i ragazzi più giovani che le persone più anziane di me... con pochissime eccezioni (forse potrei citare giusto i professori in università, ma ho dato un esame con un assistente più o meno della mia età recentemente ed anche lui doveva mordersi la lingua per non passare al tu!!!!). Sarà la mia faccia che ispira confidenza?!  



federicoft said:


> Secondo me tra due sconosciuti che si incontrano per la strada l'unica forma plausibile è il "lei". Ci sono molti contesti in cui possano nascere ambiguità, ma questo mi sembra proprio uno dei pochi che ne sono privi.



Ciao Federico... _IO_ tendo a dare del "Lei": è quello che mi è stato insegnato sin da bambina e che lavorando ho sempre fatto. Do del Lei anche al mio capo, seppur giovane e sebbene quella per cui lavoro sia un'azienda medio-piccola, senza alcuno sforzo. Però ammetto che se per strada incontro una ragazza o un ragazzo evidentemente più giovane di me, o plausibilmente della mia età, il tu è la forma che mi viene più spontanea e che mi aspetterei che l'interlocutore usasse con me. Se la persona è più "anziana", o solo più "grande" , è molto più facile che lei darà del tu a me (senza che io mi senta risentita per questo), ma io continuerò imperterrita con il Lei.  Insomma: l'unico contesto in cui "non transigo", o comunque non lo faccio volentieri, è quello lavorativo.


----------



## violapais

scriptum said:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> 
> sto scrivendo una lettera a una donna che non ho mai visto. Abbiamo scambiato un paio di messaggi, ci chiamiamo per nome.
> Devo darle del lei o del tu?
> Grazie!



Dipende dal contenuto della lettera. Secondo me, dovresti darle del tu... solo per il fatto che vi stiate scrivendo una lettera (che a mio avviso è una cosa personale)... sempre che questa non sia una lettera commerciale. In tal caso, dalle del Lei! 

L'idea di Longplay è ottima comunque. Se hai dei dubbi, inizia scusandoti e dicendoglielo: 
"Spero che non ti dispiaccia se in questa lettera ti do del tu"


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Francis.

Se_ di fatto_ ci diamo del tu, allora la domanda giusta dovrebbe essere "Scusami, ma ti do del Lei o del tu?". 

Di fatto però, essendo improbabile che una persona non ricordi più come si è rivolto a un'altra e in considerazione del fatto che spesso due persone usano lo stesso pronome rivolgendosi l'una all'altra, direi che se due persone si incontrano dopo un certo tempo e una delle due non ricorda, questa chiederà all'altra una delle seguenti:

1. (Mi) Scusi, ci diamo/davamo del tu o del lei?
2. Scusa (mi),ci diamo/davamo del tu o del lei? 

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Giorgio.

3. Ehm ... (quindi, dunque, allora, pardon, comunque, insomma, ecco ...) ci diamo/davamo del tu o del lei?

(grazie per_ scusami_)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ancora meglio, naturalmente.
GS


----------

